
Focusmate – virtual coworking and accountability partners to help productivity - arikr
https://www.focusmate.com/
======
arikr
Really cool idea!

I'm surprised that it's free. Kind of wish it cost a nominal amount ($10/mo?)
so that I knew I wouldn't be matched with a crazy person.

------
uberstuber
I've been using focusmate for months, it's surprisingly effective (I figured
since they can't see my screen I'd go on hn/twitter anyways, but I dont). Not
only is it good for staying on task, I find the biggest benefit is committing
to be in your chair at a certain time.

------
tylrdrdn
tried it, it's sorta like crossfit for work - kinda awkward at first, but
effective.

translation: it held my feet to the fire and got me paid (as opposed to laid,
like crossfit lol)

